# BIENVENIDOS AL FORO PERUANO!



## avel91 (Jul 20, 2011)

este therd lo abri para dar la bienvenida a muchos foristas recien integrandose a scc peru y particpando y tambien por que no a los extranjeros que aman a nuestro pais y tambien participan aqui

Hi! Welcome to the peruvian forum!! 

Si hay extranjeros posteen su nacionalidad y lo q piensan de Peru nada mas aqui








bienvenidos a esta tierra maravilloso milenaria!

merecen un sticky (adherido al foro)como bienvenida


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

???? creo que ya hay treah de presentación y eso.... 

pero de todos modos decir que Peru es maravilloso


----------



## avel91 (Jul 20, 2011)

MisteryWorld said:


> ???? creo que ya hay treah de presentación y eso....
> 
> pero de todos modos decir que Peru es maravilloso


asi es es bello son tres regiones espectaculares que casi ningun pais nadies de america del sur las tiene

me encanta tu firma y la forma de pensar que tuvieste al crearla ya que tambien pienso yo lo mismo,si nos unieramos seriamos mas desetralizados y bellos


----------



## avel91 (Jul 20, 2011)

que pena este therd debe ser agregado al foro general del peru para darles la bienvenida a los que nos visitan


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^


----------

